# Rupture de contrat par l'employeur



## Petuche (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Ma belle fille souhaite rompre le contrat avec son assistante maternelle. Contrat signé en octobre 2021 donc 2 semaines de préavis qu'elle ne veut pas lui faire effectuer mais lui sera payé. Leurs congés communs sont du 8 au 26 aout. Je pense donc qu'elle peut lui envoyer sa lettre recommandée en A.R.  la semaine du 22 août donc le préavis partirai le 29 aout pour 2 semaines jusqu'au 9 août. Mais la où je bloque. .. peut elle signé un nouveau contrat pour le 1 septembre en étant en cours de préavis avec la 1ere ? Merci


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Attention car le préavis débute à partir du moment où le recommandé est présenté par la poste 
Cela fixe le point de départ du préavis 

Ensuite le préavis ne peut être réalisé sur une période de CP acquis 

Donc envoi du courrier le 26 août 
1ère présentation le lundi 29 août 
Fin de contrat le lundi 12 septembre


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Et oui elle a tout à fait le droit de signer un contrat avec une autre assmat au 1er septembre

Mais attention car elle aura 2 salaires à sortir en septembre et ne touchera qu'un seul cmg

Pour la fin de contrat il y aura sûrement des cp acquis non pris à régler
Peut être une régularisation de salaire si le contrat est en année incomplète
Et la prime de fin de contrat


----------



## Petuche (26 Juillet 2022)

Merci assmatzam, pour le préavis je lui ai conseillé de faire sur les 2 semaines à venir avant les congés. Mais elle ne veut pas remettre la petite pendant le préavis. Ce que d'ailleurs je lui ai conseillé. Mais ça serait sûrement mieux...


----------



## Petuche (26 Juillet 2022)

Pour les congés c'est bon tout est pris. ..


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Sinon elle fractionne le préavis en 2
Une partie avant les CP et une partie après 

Pour les CP il y aura tout de même ceux acquis depuis le 1er juin à lui payer en fin de contrat


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Par exemple
Du 28 juillet au dimanche 7 aout
11 jours de préavis 

Interrompu du lundi 8 au samedi 27 août cp acquis

Du dimanche 28 au mercredi 31 août 
4 jours de préavis 

Et comme ça pas double salaire en septembre à sortir 

Par contre il faut faire une remise en main propre le 28 juillet


----------



## Petuche (26 Juillet 2022)

Merci bonne soirée


----------

